# iStick 40w VS subox mini



## OhmzRaw (2/8/15)

I'm looking to buy a new device. Which of these 2 devices will be a better option? Price is not a problem. I'm just looking at getting the best vaping experience.


----------



## Cave Johnson (2/8/15)

Are you looking to use Temp Controlled vaping?


----------



## OhmzRaw (2/8/15)

I am currently using an Evic VT but I want another device for clouds and excellent flavor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (2/8/15)

The iStick 40W has a built in 2600 mAh battery. To be charged via a USB port, taking 3.5 hours. As far as I remember you cannot vape whilst charging. You cannot replace the battery - once its lifetime is over, that is it. It offers temperature sensing, but only for Nickel, not for Titanium. If you want TC, rather get a device that can do Ti as well, imo. The iStick 40W does not come with an atomizer.

The Subox Mini is a kit, consisting of a mod and atomizer. The mod takes a loose battery, 18650, which can be charged via USB or via an external charger. So, if in a hurry you can just swap out batteries. Great magnet fastened cover. Think it can go up to 50W. Does not offer temperature sensing. If you are looking for temperature sensing this one is not for you. If not, a better buy imo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## kev mac (2/8/15)

OhmzRaw said:


> I'm looking to buy a new device. Which of these 2 devices will be a better option? Price is not a problem. I'm just looking at getting the best vaping experience.


Agree w/@Andre, since you have a t.c. device the sub box is the one.


----------



## SAVapeGear (2/8/15)

Subox kit is really a winner.


----------



## Yoda (2/8/15)

OhmzRaw said:


> I am currently using an Evic VT but I want another device for clouds and excellent flavor.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If i could give you my 2c then wait for the istick 100w it takes 2 18650 batteries so it will be safe for the low ohm "cloudchasing" builds and its gona be cheaper than the subox kit (i hope)


----------



## OhmzRaw (2/8/15)

Thank you all for the input. I'll probably settle for the subox that seems to be the brighter choice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

